# Sonata for violin and piano in e-minor



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Id' like to present to you my violin sonata in e-minor in classical style which I wrote 10 exactly years ago and which still means very much to me.

Here is at first the quite furious 3rd movement :

III. Allegro con fuoco (Tarantella):

http://www.gerdprengel.de/violin-sonata-3.mp3

http://gerdprengel.de/violinsonata_3.pdf

The other2 movements I will add later ...

Gerd


----------

